# new member and frightened! - due to start treatment September



## nappy1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I'm a new member and due to start my first IVF or maybe another treatment in September.  I am now frightened about the hormone injections etc.  Or am I worrying too much? Is anyone else out there in the same position as me?


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Nappy1 and welcome to FF  

I know the moderators will be with you shortly offering advice on which areas might be of interest to you on the site but just wanted to say hello and tell you not to be too frightened about the jabs as I know it can be quite daunting at first but you will get used to doing them (will help loads if you can get an auto injector  ).

Sending you lots of    let us know how you get on and if you need any help just shout.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hi there first of all welcome to FF  you will get alot of help and support from here i think how ur feeling is very natural cause as much as u read its still unknown to yourself thats how i felt anyway. You could join the cycle buddies boards thats where people that are cycling at same time will be  also there are area support groups so people who live near by that are going threw fertility problems as well 

Kerry x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Nappy1* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

I will leave you a couple of links to try out.

IVF board................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night at varied times is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

first hello and welcome to fertility friends and i was the same about the injections but its not bad at all xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Nappy1,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck with the treatment in September.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Nappy1  
 many of us worry about the injections, so what your feeling is normal, the whole process of IVF is scary, but you just need to remember why your doing it  
youve had some great replies, and some links left that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,
heres one or 2 more to help 
Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

For Cycle buddies -
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## JUMP (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Nappy1

Just wanted to wish you the best of luck with your cycle hun.

I,m on my 2WW from my first attempt and like you was scared, but once you start treatment, you sail through it and its all over before you know it.. 

Love

Jump xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello nappy1, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Please try not to worry about the injections. I think we all fret about them to start with but, really, they are fairly easy once you get going and the drive to acheive the end reault is usually enough to combat all but the biggest phobias.

Do check out those links you have been. Loads of luck with oyur tx.

C~x


----------



## A.T.C.C (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi nappy 1.. i can remember last year sitting in the room at the hospital having my injection teach. The nurse advised me not to use the autoinject as things are much easier if you can just inject yourself. I sat there with the needle above my thigh thinking 'i cant do this' i was sweating and so nervous and frightened. The nurse sat tere looking at me.. my husband sat there looking at me and i had a million things going round in my head.
For me my situation was totally different to yours as i was doing this to donate altruistically... i sat there and just thought 'just by me being able to overcome a fear and put this tiny needle into my leg i can give one or two people a huge chance' that did it for me and i just did it. You know what i felt fab afterwards... it was such an achievment for me that id overcome that fear.
I couldnt wait to do the one the next day!!!   
After that you just sail through them and it just flies by.
Im due to start treatment again around Sep 25th so if you're around the same time we could be buddies.
Take care sweetheart and keep in touch xxxxx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome to the site

like you i was so scared of having the jabs was totaly convinced that i wouldnt be able to do it... and i ended up being very good at it. my dh did it the first week and i did it the 2nd. its in your head that why you are doing it will be so worthy..some hosp do training

good luck luv keepinghope xx


----------

